
Tea Party: Scalable Git Server with Gitea, Postgres and Traefik - jhabdas
https://git.habd.as/comfusion/tea-party
======
grzm
If this is your own project and it meets the guidelines, this might be better
posted as a Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
jhabdas
Thanks grzm. I didn't know that existed. Will try it out! :D

------
jhabdas

                      Bretheren, and Fellow Commitizens !
    
       You  may depend, that thoſe odious Miſcreants and deteſ table Tools

to Miniſtry and Octocat, the Tea Consignees, (thoſe Traitors to their Company,
Butchers, who have done, and are doing every Thing to Murder and deſtroy all
that ſall ſtand in the Way of their private Internet,) are determined to come
and reſide again in the Town of Redmond.

    
    
       I therefore give you this early Notice, that you may hold yourselv-

es in Readineſs, on the ſorteſt Notice, to give them ſuch a Reception, as ſuch
vile Ingrates deſerve. JOYCE, jun. (Chairman of the Committee for Tarballing
and Feathering.

    
    
      If any Perſon ſould be ſo hardy as to git rm this file, they may

expect my ſevereſt Reſentment. J. jun.

